# Flashing Fluorescent Light



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

I cam home this evening to find the fluorescent canopy light on one of my fishtanks flashing like a disco light.
The fish were completely freaked out and cowering in the corner of the aquarium.

What needs to be fixed? Does the bulb need to be replaced? Is it something else?

Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id just try a new bulb. You may want to take it apart to make sure all the connections are good and depenging on the type of light you may need a new starter.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Either a bad lamp or balast, start by adding a new lamp


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Easy fix, it's the balast depending on what light fixture you have it could run around 20 to 50 $$


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

I changed the bulb and everything seems to be working well now.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

lucky!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

HGI said:


> lucky!


x2


----------

